# RC18T or Losi Mini-T?



## bnc_customs (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm going to get back into carpet over racing and after visiting that track after about 5 years away from it, I noticed that they are running 18th scale. I was shocked how fast them little trucks went and I want to get one for myself. I've always been a losi fan, but I like how the RC18T is build, so my question is, in your opinion, which one should i go with? :thumbsup: 

Oh, and we aren't aloud to run anything brushless there


----------



## roadrashracing (May 19, 2006)

From personal experence I would go with the rc18t because it is 4 wheeldrive and handle pretty well on carpet with the right setup


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

RC18 any of them. Much better handling and will not break like the Losi.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

My kids each had mini-t's and it was a nightmare trying to keep them in one piece.


----------



## roadrashracing (May 19, 2006)

the only good losi mini is the slider.


----------



## bnc_customs (Dec 2, 2007)

hey thanks a lot!


----------



## koolaid89 (Nov 4, 2005)

what are the options as far as foam tires go...


----------



## Pro Advantage 1 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Foams*

BSR makes foams for all.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Irun a duratrax vendetta St on carpet because you can run standard touring car foams and have no problem competing with/ beating mod recoils and 18t's all day long.


----------



## rcracer1120 (Nov 9, 2007)

i would go with any team associted 18th scale cars and as roadrashracing said if you were to go with losi i would get an slider especialy if there is a local dirt rc track to run on


----------

